# cornudo, cornuda



## Jessuki

Hi everyone 

Can you help me, please?
How do you say "cornudo" in English?

Thanks!!

Saludos!!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Can you help me, please?
> How do you say "cornudo" in English?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Saludos!!


 
¿Cornudo? As in "le ponen el cuerno"?


----------



## Akialuz

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Can you help me, please?
> How do you say "cornudo" in English?
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> cornudo = horned, cuckolded (colloquial)
> ~Akialuz


----------



## Jessuki

thank you very much!!!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Siempre he visto "cuckolded husband".
Saludos. EVA.


----------



## worldwoanend

Busqué esta palabra en el diccionario y tambien en los archivos de Word Reference pero no estaba allí. El contexto es eso :"Si somos traicionadas, somos víctimas, Si traicionamos, ellos son los cornudos". Gracias por su ayuda y correciones.


----------



## srsh

"ellos son los cornudos" = "they are the cheated ones"

"poner a alguien el/los cuerno(s)" means "to cheat on someone"


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
Cornudo es más o menos una mala palabra:
Tu eres cornudo si tu novia te engaña con otra persona y tiene sexo con ésta.
ella es cornuda cuando tu la engañar con otra mujer y tienes sexo con ésta.

Saludos


----------



## sebmer21

Si es cuckold. Se puede usar como adj y como verbo.


----------



## joopbraak

Si traicionamos, ellos son los cornudos.

Gracias!


----------



## Mariwel

Hola:
Significa alguien que ha sido engañado sexualmente por su pareja. Poner los cuernos a alguien es serle infiel
Espero que te ayude


----------



## fran.tampa

Being a 'cornudo' means that your sentimental partner has cheated on you.
regards


----------



## joopbraak

Mariwel said:


> Hola:
> Significa alguien que ha sido engañado sexualmente por su pareja. Poner los cuernos a alguien es serle infiel
> Espero que te ayude


Gracias. "Poner los cuernos a alguien" es un dicho no? Se puede usar solemente con hombres o no?


----------



## nanel

Se puede usar con hombres y mujeres y es una frase hecha.


----------



## joopbraak

nanel said:


> Se puede usar con hombres y mujeres y es una frase hecha.


Yo no entiendo como se explica esta frase, cuerno significa horn, no?


----------



## nanel

joopbraak said:


> Yo no entiendo como se explica esta frase, cuerno significa horn, no?


 Sí, cuerno=horn, pero como te digo es una frase hecha, no busques el sentido literal, porque no lo tiene (bueno, seguramente en su origen lo tendría, pero lo desconozco). Ser un cornudo significa 'someone cheated on you', es decir, que alguien te puso los cuernos. Es sólo una expresión.


----------



## torcua

El significado que te dieron es correcto, pero si tiene un sentido literal, en la epoca de los reinados, los soberanos tenian derecho a acceso carnal con las mujeres de los plebellos (el pueblo) y como forma de "agradecimento" le regalaban al marido una coenamenta de ciervo, que este debia colocar en su casa, debido a que era todo un "orgullo" ser elegido por la realeza.
Espero te sirva


----------



## joopbraak

nanel said:


> Sí, cuerno=horn, pero como te digo es una frase hecha, no busques el sentido literal, porque no lo tiene (bueno, seguramente en su origen lo tendría, pero lo desconozco). Ser un cornudo significa 'someone cheated on you', es decir, que alguien te puso los cuernos. Es sólo una expresión.


Si, ya entendí, pero solamente quería saber si alguien puede explicar esta frase.
Gracias.


----------



## nanel

torcua said:


> El significado que te dieron es correcto, pero si tiene un sentido literal, en la epoca de los reinados, los soberanos tenian derecho a acceso carnal con las mujeres de los plebellos (el pueblo) y como forma de "agradecimento" le regalaban al marido una coenamenta de ciervo, que este debia colocar en su casa, debido a que era todo un "orgullo" ser elegido por la realeza.
> Espero te sirva


Muchas gracias por la lección de historia Torcua ¡Qué interesante! De ahí lo de ser un cornudo, muy bueno.


----------



## psicutrinius

cornudo = cuckold


----------



## joopbraak

Si, muchos gracias torcua, que chistoso!


----------



## monicacicchetti

Torcua, gracias por la explicacion, muy interesante!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

torcua said:


> El significado que te dieron es correcto, pero si tiene un sentido literal, en la epoca de los reinados, los soberanos tenian derecho a acceso carnal con las mujeres de los plebeyos (el pueblo) y como forma de "agradecimento" le regalaban al marido una cornamenta de ciervo, que este debia colocar en su casa, debido a que era todo un "orgullo" ser elegido por la realeza.
> Espero te sirva


 
No será plebeyos ?


----------



## Karla89

me gustaria saber como se dice "cornudo" en inglés, si algunos no lo saben "cornudo" es la persona a quien su pareja le fue infiel pero esta palabra es un poco ofensiva, quisiera saber si hay un equivalente a esta palabra en inglés. gracias


----------



## Moritzchen

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=227608

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=565977


----------



## guaild

Literalmente, "cornudo" es alguien o algo que tiene cuernos - http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cornudo. En este sentido, en inglés podría ser "horned".
Seguramente es más usual, sin embargo, la acepción referente a la persona a quien se engaña en una relación, cuya traducción podría ser "cuckold".


----------



## lyryby

Hi everybody! my question today is how could I say "cornudo" in English keeping the same connotations because unloyal or unfaithful seem to me rather light, and more serious. I need a word with the same funny sense.


----------



## Fernita

Hola.

Si buscas "cornudo" en el diccionario de WR, encontrarás las demás discusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## lyryby

Gracias, no había visto el hilo antes. Yo lo buscaba en "cuerno" y no aparecía nada.


----------



## Dusty

The word "cuckhold" is not so much used in modern U.S. English. (Can't say about British practice.) But it is rather an archane word.

One could say, *"two-timer"* which is slang but very much used and may by now have been adopted into regular language. This is a reference to an unfaithful lover or spouse. In Carlos Ruiz Zafon's (Apologies for the missing accent over the "o" in Zafon. Can't get them on this notebook.)book, La Sombra del Viento, on page 128 the word is used, "...hombre con fama de cornudo". The reference is to the father of Julian (again) Carax's mother, Sophie, who married him already pregnant with Julian. So it doesn't refer to him but rather to the wife. The word *"two-timer"* is only used in romatic relationships or events.

The other word we might use is *"double-cross"*. This word can be used in relationship deceptions not haveing to do with love relationships, such as a friend or...enemy who deceives. 

Take your pick. No context has been given with the requests for translation so that I highly recommend that the word be provided in the context of the original sentence or phrase in order to get a more accurate picture of how it should be translated.

Regards


----------



## Elorza

guaild said:


> Literalmente, "cornudo" es alguien o algo que tiene cuernos - http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cornudo. En este sentido, en inglés podría ser "horned".
> Seguramente es más usual, sin embargo, la acepción referente a la persona a quien se engaña en una relación, cuya traducción podría ser "cuckold".





Igual debería ser  "corneado" .

por ejemplo, si la expresión es, se dice  "cornudo y apaleado", a lo mejor, debiera  decirse "corneado y apaleado"., 

Horned ???.

Elorza


----------



## nangueyra

torcua said:


> El significado que te dieron es correcto, pero si tiene un sentido literal, en la epoca de los reinados, los soberanos tenian derecho a acceso carnal con las mujeres de los plebellos (el pueblo) y como forma de "agradecimento" le regalaban al marido una coenamenta de ciervo, que este debia colocar en su casa, debido a que era todo un "orgullo" ser elegido por la realeza.
> Espero te sirva



Tenés razón. A eso se lo llamaba "derecho de pernada". Una corrección: "plebeyo"

Saludos


----------



## serrenna

Back to the original question: _If we are betrayed, we are victims. If we betray, they are cuckolds_. Unfortunately, the word _cuckold_ is not used in normal conversation. So if you are translating literature, then you are fine. However, if you need a more modern version, say if you were writing a script for a modern mini-series, it wouldn't work very well.


----------



## andrue22

Aunque este hilo es muy viejo, quiero añadir un poco a lo que dijo serrena. Soy nativo de inglés de California, y en toda mi vida nunca había oído la palabra “cuckold” hasta que busqué la traducción de “cornudo.” Quizás la leí una vez después, pero no es una palabra muy común en inglés. A lo mejor los británicos la usan más. Lo que pasa es que, a diferencia de la cultura hispana, en la cultura anglosajona, la persona que engaña tiene la vergüenza, no la persona engañada. Acá en California, los mexicanos tienen muchas burlas de “Sancho” que viene a tu casa mientras tú no estás. Sin embargo, para los “güeros”, estas burlas no son muy chistosas, y hasta nos parecen chocantes. Así que nadie usa la palabra “cuckold” porque el concepto casi no existe.


----------



## jilar

andrue22 said:


> ... Lo que pasa es que, a diferencia de la cultura hispana, en la cultura anglosajona, la persona que engaña tiene la vergüenza, no la persona engañada.



Hola, es muy interesante eso que anotas, la perspectiva cultural, y te entiendo perfectamente. Pero yo creo que estamos ante conceptos que se usan de manera muy subjetiva, dependiendo del bando o a quién estés apoyando.
Me explico: Supongamos mi hermano y su mujer.
Si ella le es infiel a mi hermano, yo, como su hermano que soy (y tomo partido por él, sería lo más normal), nunca diré "mi hermano es un cornudo". Sino que diré, "su mujer es/fue infiel". O más vulgar, una "lagarta".

Y la familia de su mujer, quizá sí, quizá se mofen de mi hermano (porque toman partido por la mujer, que es de su familia) y digan, "es un cornudo".

Por cierto, que estaba mirando los significados, pensando que _cuckold_ podía ser de unir CUCK y OLD, y dos cosas me sorprenden:
1. No existe CUCK, pero existe por ejemplo cucking, como adjetivo.
2. La definición de _cuckold_, según leo, es sólo para el hombre, es decir, sólo se traduciría como cornudo, y nunca cornuda (cuando el marido pone los cuernos a la mujer, la mujer es "cornuda" en español)
-a *man* whose spouse has committed adultery, often regarded as an object of scorn

¿Es así? ¿Sólo usáis "cuckold" para referiros al *hombre* que es engañado por su mujer?
La mujer que es engañada por su marido ¿cómo entonces?

Porque infidelidad hay, de ambos bandos, tengamos la cultura que tengamos, apuesto.


----------



## Fierro

Although this post is old, I thought I might add something briefly. I'm translating it from Portuguese (although my Spanish is better so I came to this thread for help), and the context is one man insulting another man. 
I think that the sense is that the man lacks virility, is not a real man because he has been cheated on, and perhaps a translation could be "pussy" or "bitch", which would maybe capture that sense of being insulting.


----------

